# Thinking of making a cauldron with Paper Mache Clay?



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

I found a cheap 55 gallon drum that I cut in half and have been thinking of ways to make a cauldron out of this and have been leaning toward using this stuff. I am just wondering if putting ice in the cauldron and running my fog machine through it will ruin this stuff or if weather will. I'm thinking I'll try putting some deck weather sealant on it (about 3-5 coats) but since I've never used this I'm not sure how it'll hold up. Also will this stuff shrink and/or crack when drying or during hot months of storage? Or does anyone know of any other issues that have come up with this stuff? Thanks.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, sorry. I'm planning on buiding up the general cauldron shap with styrofoam and then covering with paper mache clay and adding details and handles with it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've moved your question to a new thread to keep the original thread on topic.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's some great tips on this thread Making a large cauldron?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

All of the paper mache clay stuff shrinks. Whether or not it cracks is a matter of application. My experience with it is that if it can shrink in on itself, it doesn't crack. But if it's wrapped around a rigid form that doesn't allow it to shrink in on itself, stress cracks will develop as it dries and tries to shrink.

You're on the right track when it comes to sealing it to keep moisture out.

Search from the Forum main page for "paper mache clay" and/or "paper mache" and you'll find a ton of good info dealing with both cracking and sealing it against moisture.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe PVC insulation would allow it to shrink and would give you a nice ridge on top.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey meltyface, I work with lots of mâché over rigid objects, and occasionally the surface will crack slightly, but you can cover the cracks with a little more mâché, and smooth it out with some water. On my current prop, I had one of the arms break off the PVC, and I was able to replace it, and fix the cracks with some more mâché. You just need to keep it smooth with some water, and if it is a little rough you can always sand it down.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the input and ideas...it has been raining here for the past few days so I haven't been able to work on this project because the material I planned on building the cauldron with got wet and hasn't had a chance to dry...I might try something different if it stays wet much longer.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Just my thoughts here. I have a large cauldron that I bought for under 10 bucks a few years ago and it has the perfect shape already. I used the rusting/aging techniques an it now looks like an old heavy and REAL cauldron. It was cheap and you can then tweak it and make it look not plasticy. The problem I see with making a cauldron is that it might look too fake and is it worth the effort when you can buy one for pretty cheap. I think theres a pic in my album, maybe on flickr. I think mine looks pretty sweet, cheap and didnt take long to do , and it looks realistic.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Here you go. Pic in my album, 2010 props.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=770&pictureid=8622


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm begining to agree with you Grimlee, this cauldron idea is turning out to be more hassle than it's worth, and I'm pretty sure the finished product isn't going to look to great. I was just wanting to make a huge cauldron, but I think I'm going to have to buy one because paper mache definetly isn't my strong suit.


----------

